# Bubbles at the top of my betta's tank?



## inspiringmind (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a 1 gallon tank that has an aerator. (no filter) I have one crown male Betta and I have a few soft Betta plants and a hiding place. (He loves that hiding place!) Ever since I put in the fake Betta plants (There are two that float and two that sit on the bottom.) the bubbles have started to collect at the top of the tank and I just looked over at the tank and the bubbles were coming out of the hole in the top of the tank! Why are the air bubbles collecting and what do I do to get rid of them?


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

Is it the air pump that's causing the bubbles? If so, you might want to find a way to either turn it down, or just take it out altogether. It isn't really essential, anyway.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

so i cant be a bubblenest. its way to huge. 
and yes the airpump really isnt necessary unless its an undergravle filter. i would just take it out all together


----------



## inspiringmind (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks! I was thinking that since I know they can breath air also...it will give Frito (Yes, that is the Betta's name!) more room too!


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

Frito. Awesome name. 

Yeah, one of the tanks Cow had had an air filter, and the bubbles got so bad they covered all the surface area of the water and he had nowhere to breathe. I had to take the damn thing out, and he was much happier.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Um its probably the bubbler.O-O


----------

